# Is this a sign of miscarraige?



## mwright (Nov 30, 2006)

I am about 8weeks pregnant with #2 and I noticed some brown discharge tonight on my panty's. Could this be a sign that I am losing the baby? I'm not having any cramps or backache. Also, with dd I was horribly sick with morning sickness by 7weeks and i haven't had anything but little waves of nausia. So that has me worried. Any feed back would be great. I've never had a miscarriage and I don't know what to expect if that is what is happening. Of course I am praying that I'm not. We are really excited about this baby! Thanks!!!

Melissa


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

I had some spotting around 7 weeks with my daughter, and was worried enough that I asked my mw's office to send me for an ultrasound. Everything turned out fine for us, so it doesn't have to be. I don't know to suggest anything other than wait and see though.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2005)

I've been told that brown spotting is the least likely to be a sign of a problem. Especially if you have no cramping. I've had several miscarriages and they all started with cramping and bright red blood. If you are concerned, though, you can call your midwife or doctor and ask for advice.


----------



## mama2mygirl (Dec 14, 2005)

I bleed all colors with dd who is now four so it didn't mean miscarriage for me. I think you should call your mw or ob just for peace of mind.
I'm sorry you're having to worry about this, I was really frightened when it happened to me.


----------



## mwright (Nov 30, 2006)

Thank you ladies. I am sitting here, an emotional wreck (probably mostly hormones). I will call my midwife tomorrow morning to see what she has to say. And in the meantime, I'm going to go get a scoop of chocolate icecream and just get cozy and relax in my bed. Thanks again and I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

I had a brown discharge with my pregnancy with my ds. My OB told me that brown discharge in the first trimester is just old blood leaving the body. Hoping that's all it is for you too!


----------



## mwright (Nov 30, 2006)

I just wanted to update you. I woke up this morning and the brown discharge turned pink and when I wiped, there was a little tiny fragment like when I am having my flow. So I am assuming I lost the baby and I am now miscarrying. Is there any advice you can give me to get through this in the best way possible? I just poured myself a cup of Rasberry Leaf Tea. Now I just wait I guess. I am really scared to go through this. I think though that the baby died early cause I didn't get very much symptoms. And with my dd, the symptons of pregnancy was overwhelming. I am going to call my midwife in a little bit once I wake up more and am not so emotional. I feel like there will be alot of tears.


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

Oh hon, I'm so sorry. The early miscarriage I had in between my 2 kids was very similar, brown discharge the night before and then red blood the next morning. Just take it easy and be gentle with yourself. I found that waiting for it to be *physically* over was the hardest part for me. Once the bleeding was done, I felt *emotionally* much better too.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2005)

You don't know for sure yet that you are miscarrying, it is not unusual to bleed during the first trimester. Call your midwife for advice. Don't be afraid to be emotional, I'm sure your midwife is used to that


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm sorry...









My miscarriage started that way...brownish discharge, then it turned pinkish, then it was red, then it had clots. 24 hours after the brownish discharge started I miscarried. It was a big surprise to me, and it happened pretty quickly. The baby was 9 weeks, I miscarried at 12.


----------



## cfiddlinmama (May 9, 2006)

hang in there mama.


----------



## widdlelou (Feb 28, 2006)

I've heard its teh bright red blood,t hat is what I had, new blood is bright red. Spotting is often common during first trimester. My sil even had some bright red and she still had fine pregnancies. I on the other hand had spotting bright red then not so spotting more like period and that was a miscarriage.

I hope that all you have is spotting, I hope we dont have to see youa round here.


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

I hope that it is not what you are experiencing but if you are, this was a great source of support for me here at MDC. I, like some of the other mamas posted, did start with brown blood which progressed over time to red and then heavier bleeding. I guess I was not shocked because I had not been feeling symptoms for quite some time and had been worried that my body wasn't really changing much after the initial feelings (peeing frequently, etc.) Red raspberry leaf tea was comforting to me and I spent alot of time relaxing and trying to remain calm (easier said than done). I also found that once I was sure that I was miscarrying that the sticky on this forum of "what to expect with a m/c" was very helpful as was talking to my close friends who were more than sympathetic and also had some good "been there" advice. Sending good thoughts your way!!


----------



## mama2mygirl (Dec 14, 2005)

I also say that you don't know that you miscarrying.
I haven't had the best support in real life and I wish that I'd posted my story on this board. So that's my advice--if you are miscarrying come back and get support from us here.


----------



## mwright (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi lady's,

Thank you soo much for your feedback and support. It has now turned bright red







: but it's not heavy like a period yet. I talked to my midwife and she said that it could be either or and that I just have to wait and see. She also said that if I am m/s ing then it will just be like a heavy period.

I'm looking back on this last week and on Sat. I was in tears because I was losing my pregnancy symptoms and there is just something deep in me that kinda knew something was up. My sweet DH has been good to me and comforting but he said that he's not sad cause we don't know yet. It just show's how logical men are and how emotional woman are. It makes me appreciate his strength and I know that he is someone I can lean on as he is my rock.

Ok, well the babe is down for a nap and I think I will just go curl up in my bed right now. I'm grateful that I have my sweet 9mo dd. She is so silly and she has made me in such a better mood this morning through all of this.


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

My 19 month old was my saving grace the day of my miscarriage. Having him there to give me kisses and say "I yuv yoo" was exactly what I needed.


----------



## widdlelou (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry that you feel you have lost your baby. I want to continue to hold on to hope for you, but... I know so often taht doesn't happen and I knwo its so hard. I also found great strength here and great support. First by just posting my worries my vents, my total emotional purges and then later on I found/still finding healing through actually responding to others going through the same thing. If the worst does happen I hope you find the same support and healing here or somewhere.


----------



## fallriverfox (Nov 16, 2006)

The only good advice I can give you is to truely take the time you need to recover physically and emotionally. I'm very sorry


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

I am so sorry you are going through this. I hope you get a happy surprise. I am thinking of you.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

So sorry you are experiencing the awful limbo of possibly miscarrying. Take care of yourself and try to remain calm . . . . who knows what will come of this. There's always hope . . . . . . you haven't m/c'd yet!


----------

